# Real issues with feeding between betta and cory making me depressed



## XTashX (Jan 7, 2016)

Okay here is my problem.

I have a 32l tank and introduced by betta and 2 leopard cory's to it. They are getting along fine, I thought my betta wanted company and I am not wrong. But my betta is eating the corys food and he just keeps eating and eating. I have him fasting at the moment. Hes bloated but not marble bloated. I have tried dividing the tank in half but he still finds a way into the other side and before I know it his eating their food. I don't want to take him out of the tank everytime (stresses him) i feed the corys cause they are slow eaters and the food leave traces of little bits behind as well. The betta was originally in the 15litre tank but I really don't want to put him back in there as he loves hes new home but it is too small for the cory's. Feeding at night isnt an option he is too smart for that as well. VERY smart betta. I don't know what to do! 

There are also on a bare bottom tank. My betta spends alot of time down there since I did that too. But for the sake of the cory's I thought it best rather than gravel or sand. But now he can see everything and is constanly stalking. 

I tried the dividing tank earlier today and he got in and he ate there food despite me regulary checking in and just when he was starting to lose the bloat he's bloated again! I just cant see how I can make this work. I'm so upset they work great together!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Sand is a good substrate for Cory. Unfortunately for your situation, you don't have enough. Cory are shoaling fish and as such need a minimum of six to live long and healthy lives. They gain confidence and security from having a shoal.

I would rehome the Cory or get a tank large enough for them. For Leopard you need at least a 20 gallon.

If you Betta's health is going to suffer from having the Cory that is another reason to rehome or relocate one or both.


----------



## XTashX (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm so sad  I explained my situation to the aquarium guy who said that the 2 cory's would be fine enough together, he did say he would take them back if they didn't get along with the betta. I am just so devastated this is happening, I never thought this would be THE issue. Poor cory's, I did really like them but my betta comes first I don't believe in giving away animals of any type so it is gonna be really hard for me to let them go.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Do what's best for your fish, don't feel bad, it happens. I have had to send a dog back to his breeder because he just wasn't settling in at my place and I couldn't trust him with my other dogs. It was the best thing for him, me and the dogs I already had.


----------



## XTashX (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks Witchi Poo, I really don't have the option of getting a 20 gallon tank, so I'm guessing I will have too give up the cory's. I really appreciate everyone's advice on the subject.

So there is not really a way I can make this work is there? 

I am so bonded to my betta, would 4-5 ember guppies be the way to go? Or am I still going to have issues with feeding? I am scared to try anything else now. If my betta ate the embers I could live with it. I'd rather it not happen of course. He just loves company, in my view anyway.

Ember tetra's would eat small amount quickly so I wouldn't have to worry? More advice the merrier pls!

Or maybe I should just let it go and resign myself to the fact my betta will be alone...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Witchipoo is right: Sad as it may be at the time we have to do what's best for all of the fish in our care. Personally, I am so glad you are going to do this instead of following the path of some and keep the companion fish in what, for them, is poor habitat. Kudos to you.

As an aside, there are other fish you could have with your Betta in an eight gallon if you have it well planted. Can you post a photo of the tank? Is it long or tall? It might be you could have three or four African Dwarf Frogs which, in my opinion, are the best Betta tank mates.

I have Ember Tetra, male Endlers Livebearerers and Celestial Pearl Danio and may others with my Betta. The trick to being successful is heavy planting.

I'm moving this to the Betta Fish Compatability section so you'll get opinions on other possible fish.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Sweety, Bettas don't love company, they love the extra food, lol. They're solitary and territorial by nature, more like tigers than wolves or lions. If they had a choice nothing would live in their territory. They don't even like having a Betta of the opposite sex in their territory longer than it takes to mate.


----------



## XTashX (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi frogs are a no goer for me.

The tank is a fat rectangle if that makes sense.

This is it or very similar - its a pic of the web:









Mine would need to be more densely planted if I were to do embers, I know.

I think I will just take the cory's back for now and think about it.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

In all the years I've had Betta-based community tanks fewer than four weren't more active and curious when they had tank mates. One, Clooney, visibly perked up when I moved him from the 2.5 where I had him so I could watch his damaged caudal. He was lethargic and slow in the 2.5. As soon as he hit his 20 he started patrolling and flaring and then settled in to his normal curious and interactive self.

I know Betta do well living alone and I kept them that way for years. However, IME, while Betta as a non-shoaling species don't "need" other fish _most_ do better than when living alone....with the right companions.

However, there is a caution: Always have a backup plan as Betta are unpredictable fish and one that is fine with tankmates one day might not be the next.


----------



## XTashX (Jan 7, 2016)

> I know Betta do well living alone and I kept them that way for years. However, IME, while Betta as a non-shoaling species don't "need" other fish most do better than when living alone....with the right companions.


While I am new to fish, I can believe this.

He did bully them very slightly but didn't stalk them and would sit next to them comfortably. I really do think he liked having them there cause he was in charge over something! lol

But the way cory's eat and the way betta's eat is so different and I couldn't risk leaving food in the tank when I new my betta would just pig out and not stop and most likely die from overeating.

I took the Cory's back. The guy was really good about it. I said will they be looked after - in other words not disposed of. He said they would quarantine in a hospital tank and then go in one of the display tanks with other fish in the store. I was suprised they wont resell them at all even after quarantine. But I know if they stay there they will be well looked after rather then taking a punt with someone else.
I had a little cry on the way home, but I know it was the right thing to do.

I must say though I bonded with my Betta after 1 day but I didn't get that with the Cory's. As much as I care for them, and they are beautiful, gentle little fish, personality wise they seem a little lacking?


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> I must say though I bonded with my Betta after 1 day


I can understand that, When I got my new male he wasn't the nicest looking or the biggest or any of that but we just clicked, from day 1 he was not afraid of me, 3 days after I got him, He was taking pellets from my finger.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The reason your Cory didn't seem much personality-wise is you only had two. When kept in a shoal of at least six, although 10+ is better, they exhibit their natural behhavior.

Unless you don't like them, the ADF are real characters and great tank mates and your tank is perfect: Longer than tall. It's funny but all of the frog forums where I lurk cite Betta as the best tank mates for ADF!

And, as Nick noted, it's quite easy to get attached. Even having several each has his or her own personality and "quirks." I am particularly fond of Harry and thinking of moving Guthrie to Harry's 5.5 and putting Harry in the ADF tank so he'll be closer to me.


----------



## XTashX (Jan 7, 2016)

Well I am in Australia, and while I like frogs I really just wanted to keep with fish for my aquarium. Frustrating because I love betta's but they are not very compatible with most fish! But that's okay my betta can be a lone ranger if need be  

I am thinking in the future of maybe getting 3 or 4 female betta's as a sorority, the aquarium where i go to have about 10 females all together and seem to do fine. If I got 3 or 4 females that are used to living together I think it would be fine.

Right now though I just wanna concentrate on my male betta and getting him back to not being bloated. After I saw him snacking this morning on the cory food I am gonna fast him for at least all day tomorrow and see if he slims down a bit like he had this morning before he started on the cory food. That situation stressed me to know end. :shock:

Just wanted to add, this forum is a really great. I really value everyone's imput. Sometimes it is good to get a logical opinion from people when your own is being clouded. I can tell people here are genuine and really want to help <3


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I find Celestial Pearl Danio and Ember Tetra nice tank mates. Not too big and you could easily have 7-10 of either in your aquarium.

If the pet store has dwarf Cory like Pygmy, Habrosus or Hastus, you could have 7-10 of one of them. I don't feed my Cory anything special. In my 5.5 I have Habrosus Cory with Arlo and they eat Betta pellets and frozen food. I "throw" their pellets so they'll sink.


----------



## XTashX (Jan 7, 2016)

@Russell - The main reason why I took the Cory back was cause my betta was overeating their food on the ground no matter what I did. And was risking my betta's health so any fish like the cory's I will never go back to with my betta.

Question on the ember's, if I were to get them in the future, if I sprinkle some food above them will they eat it straight away or will I have the same problem with my betta chasing it down to the floor and pigging out? Are embers quick eaters?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Unfortunately, you never know. The heavier you plant a tank the easier it is to prevent a Betta from pigging out and let the little fish eat in peace. I have five, soon to be seven, Betta-based community tanks. None of the Betta can really reach the nooks and crannies where the other food falls; even their pellets. When feeding processed I feed only sinking food; no flakes or floating food except the Betta pellets.

I also feed a wide variety of frozen and live food.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Your Betta has discovered that there are yummies on the gravel? good luck trying to stop him eating what he considers yummy, If he can find it he will eat it, My Betta has just discovered home made snail and shrimp Jello tastes good.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I think a lot of shoaling/schooling fish are pretty bland personality wise. I think predatory or solitary species of fish seem to be much more personable.

Just realised I was reading the first page of this thread when I replied, where you were talking about bonding with your corydoras. So sorry if my post is out of place.


----------



## XTashX (Jan 7, 2016)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I think a lot of shoaling/schooling fish are pretty bland personality wise. I think predatory or solitary species of fish seem to be much more personable.
> 
> Just realised I was reading the first page of this thread when I replied, where you were talking about bonding with your corydoras. So sorry if my post is out of place.


Yeah, I was just saying the 2 cory's I had temporarily didn't seem to have much personality, it could of been because they were not in a shoal, however I agree with your statement on predatory or solitary species - they seem very personable. I even think goldfish are too. Just haven't seen it with the cory's myself. 

I literally just got my betta in the tank and I fell in love. Right from the beginning he wasn't scared of me. Just really curious. While he is assertive he is not overly aggressive and it has been seen he can live with a certain specie of fish without harassing it overly. I think I got a great little guy dominant but not a bully


----------

